# Ultra-Wide Monitor (49 Zoll, 5120x1440)



## GTX780SLI (8. Mai 2020)

Halli Hallo,

wollte einfach mal fragen, ob sich ein Ultra-Wide Monitor lohnt und ob die aktuelle Technik überhaupt bereit dafür ist.
Ich plane im Herbst / Winter einen neuen PC zu kaufen (wird wohl 3080ti, i9 oder ryzen 4900x, 32gb ram)
Dazu wollte ich mir dann auch einen Ultra-Wide Monitor kaufen, welches Modell genau weiß ich noch nicht.
Jedoch habe ich mir gestern ein paar Testvideos mit Gameplay angesehen und war etwas geschockt:

Da spielt jemand mit RTX2080ti + starkem Prozessor RDR2 in 5120x1440 in bekommt maximal 15-20fps in Ultra Settings.
So ein Ultra-Wide Monitor hat 1 Mio weniger Pixel als ein "normaler 4k Monitor".
Ich hatte ehrlich gesagt schon mit stabilen 60fps gerechnet, vor allem wenn die GraKa einfach mal 1300€ kostet, omg.

Ich habe hier auch schon eine Frage zu meinem geplanten PC  gestellt und wurde quasi ausgelacht: So viel Leistung braucht man nie und tralala.
Meine Frage also: Macht Gaming immer noch in nur maximal WQHD Sinn?  Auf FPS-Einbrüche habe ich keine Lust.
Eigentlich ein Armutszeugnis, dass man im Jahr 2020 scheinbar nicht in 4k und 60fps stable zocken kann.

Eine weitere Frage:
Wie nervig ist das, wenn der Bildschirm in der Mitte gesplittet ist? Ich habe aktuell 2 Monitore wovon einer genau gerade vor mir steht und einer leicht angewinkelt rechts.
Mit so einem Ultra-Wide müsste ich dann ja immer entweder links gucken oder rechts. Nervt das?

Warum will ich so ein Teil überhaupt haben?
Ganz einfach: Mir geht die Auflösung meiner aktuellen Monitore auf den Sack (1920x1080 auf 27zoll) und der dicke Rahmen zwischen beiden.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (8. Mai 2020)

Man will so ein Teil haben, weil es die Immersion erhöht, also das Eintauchen in die Spielwelt. Und auch, weil es zum Arbeiten praktisch sein kann. Beides ist aber reine Geschmacksache.

Außerdem schaust du auch bei Ultrawide (beim Spielen) meistens auf die Mitte. Nach links und rechts gucken musst du bei zwei Monitoren, weswegen ich lieber einen großen als zwei Monitore habe.

Diese 5K-Displays gibt es bislang nur mit 60 Hz - sind also zum Zocken nicht zu gebrauchen. Wenn du mehr als (U)WQHD willst, würde ich den neuen LG 38GL950 empfehlen bzw. einen der kommenden Monitore mit gleichem Panel. Kostet halt unmenschlich viel, aber dass du zu viel Geld ausgeben magst, haste ja in deinen Aufrüstplänen schon dargelegt  

Ich finde den Sprung von WQHD auf 4K/UHD nicht allzu gewaltig, zumindest nicht bei meinen 27 Zoll, die ich habe. Daher weine ich nicht der fehlenden Grafikleistung hinterher.  Ich finde 4K lohnt sich eher bei größeren Displays über 32 Zoll, aber an Gaming-Monitoren gibt es zwischen 27 und 43 Zoll da noch nichts.

Ob du lieber WQHD & viel Fps oder UHD & wenig Fps hast, ist ebenso eine Geschmacksfrage, zu der es hier im Forum schon so manche Glaubenskriege gibt. Das musst du für dich selbst entscheiden, das wird dir keiner abnehmen können. Ich persönlich gehöre zur WQHD- und High-Fps-Fraktion.


----------



## Blaizebulla (18. Mai 2020)

Natürlich gibt es 32:9 in Kombination mit 120Hz und 1440p. Kostet die Hälfte vom Lg38gl950...


----------



## HisN (18. Mai 2020)

GTX780SLI schrieb:


> Jedoch habe ich mir gestern ein paar Testvideos mit Gameplay angesehen und war etwas geschockt:
> 
> Da spielt jemand mit RTX2080ti + starkem Prozessor RDR2 in 5120x1440 in bekommt maximal 15-20fps in Ultra Settings.



Noch nie aufgefallen, das die Games Regler haben? Es ist doch an Dir sie zu bedienen.

Ich kann das doch so oder so machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2020)

5120x1440 wäre mir zu breit, habe selbst einen Monitor mit 3440x1440 vor mir stehen und finde diesen schon bereits sehr breit. Zudem glaube ich nicht das viele Spiele darauf ausgelegt sind und so wirst du in vielen Spielen oder gar Videos schwarze Balken haben. Bedenke das 16:9 Filme die schwarze Balken oben und unten mit im Film haben und dann hast du nicht nur rechts und links schwarze Balken, sondern auch oben und unten.

Auf Amazon gibt es aber ab und zu auch Filme in echtem 21:9.
Aber da wirst du dann wahrscheinlich auch schwarze Balken haben.


----------



## Marcimoto (19. Mai 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> 5120x1440 wäre mir zu breit, habe selbst einen Monitor mit 3440x1440 vor mir stehen und finde diesen schon bereits sehr breit. Zudem glaube ich nicht das viele Spiele darauf ausgelegt sind und so wirst du in vielen Spielen oder gar Videos schwarze Balken haben. Bedenke das 16:9 Filme die schwarze Balken oben und unten mit im Film haben und dann hast du nicht nur rechts und links schwarze Balken, sondern auch oben und unten.
> 
> Auf Amazon gibt es aber ab und zu auch Filme in echtem 21:9.
> Aber da wirst du dann wahrscheinlich auch schwarze Balken haben.



32:9 ist halt so breit wie zwei Monitore nebeneinander, bzw etwas schmaler, da in der Mitte die Rahmen fehlen 
Klar kann einem die Größe von zwei 27"ern nebeneinander von den reinen Außmaßen zu groß sein, aber das hat ja mit dem Formfaktor erstmal nichts zu tun, sondern ist eine Grundsatzentscheidung.
Mir persönlich hat ein UWQHD Monitor auch gereicht, meine beiden vorherigen WQHDs zu ersetzen, aber das muss jeder selbst entscheiden.
Btw. ist mir bisher noch kein Film untergekommen, der in 21:9 gedreht wurde, aber das Außenverhältnis von 16:9 beibehält und dadurch an allen vier Seiten schwarze Balken entstehen.
Gibt's bestimmt, würde ich aber eher als Ausnahme ansehen.
Und bei modernen Spielen ist die Ultrawide Problematik doch bis auf wenige Ausnahmen schon länger kein wirkliches Thema mehr.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Mai 2020)

Das ganze finde ich auch nicht so schlimm wenn mehrere Fenster nebeneinander geöffnet sind, denn das geht auch gut bereits mit 21:9. 
Was aber schlimmer ist wenn Vollbild z.B. in einem Spiel läuft, dann kannst du nicht wie bei zwei Monitore auf dem zweiten Monitor irgendwas anderes als Fenster anzeigen lassen. Hierzu müsste dann ein Spiel im Fenstermodus laufen damit noch andere Fenster daneben geöffnet werden können.

Bei Vollbild Modus muss diese Auflösung auch ein Spiel mit unterstützen und da denke ich wird es schwierig werden.
Früher war es bereits mit 21:9 schwierig, aber aktuelle neue Spiele laufen gut mit dieser Auflösung. In andere Spiele war ich froh wenn wenigstens das Spiel mit Vollbild lief, da manchmal das Menü nur in 16:9 dargestellt wurde.


----------



## HisN (20. Mai 2020)

Es sei denn der Monitor kann PIP und ist mit zwei Kabeln verbunden. 
Ist zwar "unflexibel", aber wenn man unbedingt neben dem Spiel im Vollbild noch was sehen möchte, bieten einem diese Möglichkeit ja inzwischen diverse Monitore.

Ich seh ja in dem ultrabreiten Format auch nix unglaublich neues. Ich kann mit an 3xFHD oder 3x2560x1600 im Tripple-Surround vor 10 Jahren erinnern ...
Ging damals schon (meistens) und wenn nicht gab es immer noch den Fenstermodus oder die Balken


----------



## IICARUS (20. Mai 2020)

Gut PIP kenne ich jetzt nur vom Fernseher her,  mein Monitor hat solch eine Funktion nicht.


----------



## HisN (20. Mai 2020)

Beim Kauf nicht aufgepasst^^


----------



## IICARUS (20. Mai 2020)

Da waren andere Aspekte für mich wichtig und mein Monitor hat ehe schon zu der Zeit 1199 Euro gekostet und das war mir bereits im Grunde zu viel... 

Zudem kannte ich diese Auflösung(3440x1440) noch nicht und war für selbst noch Neuland.
Ganz davon abgesehen lese ich jetzt erst das es auch  PIP für Monitore gibt.


----------



## NuVirus (20. Mai 2020)

genau manche Monitore bieten eben doppelte Eingänge damit man sozusagen 2x 2x" Monitore nebeneinander hat aber eben keinen Balken.
So kann man ne auf Fullscreen stellen und geht nur auf einer Hälfte des Monitors auf, bietet bisschen mehr Komfort als die Fenster manuell anzupassen bzw. bei Fullscreen Apps wie Games.

Evtl kann es dein Monitor ja sogar.

Mir persönlich hab heute mal überlegt was ich ggf. holen würde um meine 2x27" am Schreibtisch zu ersetzen aber mir fehlt der Fortschritt dann abseits des wegfalls des Rahmens irgendwie.

Ich hätte gern Monitore die wieder mehr in die Höhe gehen und dafür insgesamt hoch sind so das man sowohl in der Höhe ordentlich Platz hat es aber auch nicht zu breit wird.

so nen 31,5" 16:9 die ja für nicht reines Gaming durchaus bezahlbar sind finde ich da schon in die richtige Richtung, aber zwei nebeneinander sind dann von der Breite schon grenzwertig dafür kriegt man halt in der Höhe ordentlich was unter.


Mein Bruder hat nen 34" 21:9 aber da ist das gleiche, da fehlt mir Höhe bzw. bräuchte ich das Seitenverhältnis eher in der 45-52" klasse das es mir taugen würde und brauchbarer ppi.

Wahrscheinlich werde ich mir irgendwann nen großen 4k Monitor (32" oder 4x" ) zum Zocken holen und schauen was ich daneben stelle, vll auch nen Monitor hochkant oä.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Mai 2020)

Kann neben DP noch mit HDMI mit dran gehen, aber ich kann nur von einem zum anderem Umschalten.
Zudem findet sich im Menü keine Funktion dazu, denn das wäre mir schon lange aufgefallen. Habe aber soeben nochmals geschaut und da ist nichts mit dabei.

Es handelt sich bei mir um den "Dell AW3418DW" Monitor.
Ist jetzt nicht schlimm, wenn ich neben meinem Spiel noch was angezeigt bekommen möchte(was eher selten der Fall ist) kann ich auch zwei Fenster nutzen.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Mai 2020)

Im übrigem habe ich keine 1199 Euro bezahlt, habe den Monitor damals über Alternate für 930 Euro als B-Ware bekommen. Neun Monate später ging der Monitor defekt und Dell interessiert nur die Service-Nr. die hinter dem Monitor steht. Innerhalb von nur 24 Stunden wurde ein Austausch mit einem neuen Monitor(Neuware als Bulk verpackt) veranlasst. Dabei kam am nächsten Tag UPS mit einem großen Karton (Bulk) und im selben Karton sollte ich den alten Monitor verpacken. UPS kam dann am nächsten Tag erneut um den alten Monitor abzuholen.

Was die RMA angeht ist Dell das beste was ich jemals hatte.

Mein Pech war nur das der Monitor an einem Samstag defekt ging und ich erst an den nachfolgenden Dienstag Kontakt mit Dell aufnehmen konnte. Aber ein Tag danach hatte ich bereits den neuen Monitor vor mir stehen. Auf meine Anfrage was ich Samstag schon aufsetzte und Montag darauf nochmals anfragte bekam ich erst an diesem Dienstag eine Rückantwort. Aber dann ging es sehr schnell als der Kontakt per Email stand.


----------



## Marcimoto (26. Mai 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> genau manche Monitore bieten eben doppelte Eingänge damit man sozusagen 2x 2x" Monitore nebeneinander hat aber eben keinen Balken.
> So kann man ne auf Fullscreen stellen und geht nur auf einer Hälfte des Monitors auf, bietet bisschen mehr Komfort als die Fenster manuell anzupassen bzw. bei Fullscreen Apps wie Games.
> 
> Evtl kann es dein Monitor ja sogar.
> ...



Klingt so als wäre so ein 38 Zoller mit 3840x1600 in 24:10 was für dich. 
Die sind imo echt der Sweetspot in allem, nur leider aktuell noch sehr selten und extrem teuer.


----------

